# Bear?



## NCHunter (Dec 20, 2003)

I have yet to get into any bear hunting because I didn't see the point. But now I hear that bear is some good eating. Does anyone have some good bear recipes I could try should I have any luck next bear season?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

yes I have ... best part is bear paws... and it is good meats.. I have shot bears several time... even I was deer hunting and sometime bears attacked me or chasing me for fun. It scared the hell of me bec I am deaf and I dont know what is behind me lol .. but worst is in Alaska.. I was alone to cut up my calinbu ( not spelling right ) and I feel funny something varuration feeling but cant hear... and I feel it again.. guess what
there are four grizzlies bear behind me within 20 feet I couldnot moved for ten minutes and one of them growling and snared me and I poopped my pant for good and they decide to leave and it seem never saw people before with teenagers bear with mother or father I dont know so I ran hell down to moutain to back to camp and shot five fired in air calling for help. My hearing friend who left me out and he came and say sorry and he realized would not do again . I would be dead and wont find my body for sure enough four grizzles bear . I thansk to god and I was in newspaper storied about me so good luck for bear hunting and enjoy eat bear meats... try bear paws is best part yummy


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:lol: good story fishunt...


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks :wink:


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

Great burgers! They actually have a sweet taste to the meat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe it was the smell from the poop in your pants that chased them away. :run:


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Ken after I pooped about five or ten minutes decide to walk away I never saw a huge bear in my whole life in wild . Alaska is so beautiful place to go hunting there and got Moose 69 and 3/4 inches wide with four points up front first time


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:rollin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm looking for some black bear recipes; I usally just grind them for burgers but would like to here some new ideas.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I made some into finger steak, some into burger and I did a couple of smoked bone in hams that were great. They made some tasty sandwiches.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks; I got a Fresh one down :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

fishunt,
Good story and thanks for the tip on bear paws! :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> Thanks; I got a Fresh one down :beer:


 Congrats buddy! Got any pictures?


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

wyogoose said:


> I made some into finger steak, some into burger and I did a couple of smoked bone in hams that were great. They made some tasty sandwiches.


How do you make somked ham bone? :beer:


----------

